# Grooming a show dog



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

So I have been looking a products recintly for show grooming.

Hawkeye is an aussie The things I do for him in the ring are

Brush up his legs and feet to make a larger boned apperance. His legs are white from the feet up to the ankle joint and then tan and black after that.

I have been looking at the Kolestral conditioner and White Ice chalk. So this would be good for the white part of his legs but what about the colored areas?

Also is there anything I can use on the stringy hair behind his ears to give it more body and make it look softer and less stringy?

are there any finishing sprays you would recommend? what exactly does a finshing spray do?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> So I have been looking a products recintly for show grooming.
> 
> Hawkeye is an aussie The things I do for him in the ring are
> 
> ...



I will try to help as much as possible. I don't show dogs, but I know alot of what it entails, and alot of the grooming part of it because of my showing friends.  

Yes, the Kolestral and the White Ice chalk would be perfect for his white parts of his legs. For the colored parts, you can either use colored chalk ( you will most likely have to mix colors of chalk to get the colormatched..and let me tell ya..that is HARD! LOL ) and you can use black chalk on the black on his legs. Or, you can use the chalk only on the white, and just the Kolestral on the rest of the leg. The Kolestral is going to help keep the hair standing up, but it is going to go flatter faster than if it has chalk in it. Learning to chalk ( without making a big mess) takes practice, so make sure you practice with it alot in order to get it down, especially because you have to be careful not to mix the colors on his legs up. 

The stringy hair behind his ears...I would likely just thinning shear that. LOL I know exactly what you are talking about. That hair gets stringy because its oilier (is that a word?) than the rest of the coat. The oils make it stick together and look stringy. I would use a degreasing shampoo (or possibly Dawn if its really bad) in that spot, and NO conditioner there. Then be sure to blow that area TOTALLY dry while brushing it up and out and straight. That is going to give you lift ( so its not laying flat and stringy) and help keep it from becoming stuck together again. I would still thinning shear the ends of those hairs off, because that will also make the hairs less likely to string up on you. Of course, in a few days, its going to be stringy again..but those steps should get you thru a show weekend..You may have to rewet that area and blow dry every morning though. Using a texturizing spray "may" help that area too, but again, something to practice before heading to a show. I haven't found a good texturizer myself, but there are plenty out there to try. I would probably try a IOD or Plush Puppy brand cause I have tried all the rest..lol I think you will see great results with a degreaser, and blow drying though. My favorite degreaser is EZ Groom DeSolve. Good stuff. 

Finishing sprays..whew..there are TONS of them. For all different reasons. I have quite a few different kinds, all do a different thing on different coats. You really have to get some you think will do best for what you are trying to do with the coat, and just try them. I have sprays that I LOVE on one poodle, and hate on another..same with all other breeds. For an Aussie, I would start with Crown Royal #3, and also Ice on Ice (with one ounce of Day to Day conditioner mixed in it..the large bottle..think its 16oz?) You want the coat to be shiny, bouncy, free moving, and not clumped. Finishing sprays will help you get that. It will help to separate the hairs, and keep them silky and not stuck together. The thing with finishing sprays, is you have to use them on a clean coat in order to see if they are going to make a difference. A good washing, blow dry, then use the finishing spray as you brush thru the coat, or mist them while wet before blow drying. Blow drying is a must though, as that is going to help separate the coat as well. Some finishing sprays are meant to add volume, to add texture, to make combing thru easier, to add thickness, to make the hair stand up (like on a scissored breed) etc and so on. Good bathing practices, and using the right products can make a HUGE difference in the finished dog ring ready.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

you can also put baby powder on the hair behind his ears to help him get "ungreasy". lol

You'll want some waterless shampoo, a good pair of thinning shears, regular shears, a small pair of scissors for whiskers (if you chose to cut them), a few slickers (soft and hard, small and large) and a couple of good pin brushes.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

txcollies said:


> you can also put baby powder on the hair behind his ears to help him get "ungreasy". lol
> 
> You'll want some waterless shampoo, a good pair of thinning shears, regular shears, a small pair of scissors for whiskers (if you chose to cut them), a few slickers (soft and hard, small and large) and a couple of good pin brushes.


I already got two pairs of thinning shears and one straight shears, I don't cut whiskers so don't need them, I have a rounded tooth plastic slicker and a harsh needle slicker, I have an undercoat rake and a comb and also one pin brush.

What does waterless shampoo do and when would I use it?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> What does waterless shampoo do and when would I use it?


I am curious of TXCollie's reply, because I have yet to find a decent waterless that works worth a darn. Lately, I have been using the Furminator's Waterless brand. Generally, its for last minute touch ups, when they make an oops and they have had a bath. I find many of them leave the coat weighed down, oily/greasy, or just all stuck together and flaky.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

The waterless is I use is pretty good. I usually use it on the legs and maybe a little chest or belly. Sometimes I'll spritz it all over on a smooth collie and wipe 'em dry. 

Umm, I'm not out in the kennel, but I think I might use Bio Groom, I'll check in the morning. I dilute mine with water in a spray bottle.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

txcollies said:


> The waterless is I use is pretty good. I usually use it on the legs and maybe a little chest or belly. Sometimes I'll spritz it all over on a smooth collie and wipe 'em dry.
> 
> Umm, I'm not out in the kennel, but I think I might use Bio Groom, I'll check in the morning. I dilute mine with water in a spray bottle.



Was it Bio Groom Super Blue by chance. That's what I used on my collies for touch ups. As I remember it's pretty good.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's that I use. But I haven't drug myself out to the kennel to dig through my stuff yet. I've never had a problem with it and the handler that I worked for was a collie/sheltie handler and that's all she uses.


----------

